# Casio G-Shock DW-6900



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose une Revue de la montre *Casio G-Shock DW-6900*

*







*


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ajout de la video


----------

